# How many hugs & kisses do you give?



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

As I was getting ready to start work this morning my big boy came over and sat beside me, this is his morning routine for he knows once he sits beside I will shower his head with many many kisses and a big hug/squeeze! He loves it! 








So I was sitting here thinking that I must give Riddick at least 100 kisses a day if not more as well as a few hugs, my little Rogue does not get near as many as she is still in chewing mode, I fear my face would get gnawed off, so hers are limited to about 25 a day I think...while she is sleeping.









How many hugs and kisses do you give your dog? I know I can't be the only! Or am I?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG Brady has to run away 
I just love kissing him especially when he is laying on my bed I just kiss his nose over and over again. Lots of hugs too.
If he's in the mood he'll stay if not SEE YA


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: How many hugs & kisses do you give?*

I think I just realized yesterday how 'rough' of a doggy-mom I am.

I pet the pups and praise alot, but don't really hug or kiss...and almost never get down on the floor with them. The big girl is allowed to come cuddle on the couch with me though.

In a vicodin induced happy stupor last night I got down and laid on the hardwood floor with them. It was really nice!!!! Reich army crawled over and positioned herself as a big soft pillow under my head and neck, and Sieg curled up on my feet.

They got lots of hugs


----------



## Sharon Cabral (Sep 30, 2008)

Well.. I must kiss and hug King Sire 100x's plus a day as well.. He is with me 24/7.. I take him to work with me and he is with me at home as well.. when I have to run errands I will crate him for a few hours, I try my best not to leave him in the crate no longer then 2- 2 1/2 hrs to allow him to go out when I get home. 
He is doing very well with the transation from the breeder.. He has just turned 3 months on Monday and I love him so much...


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I think it is amazing how much love we can feel for our dogs our babies, I love it!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

You're definitely not the only one!!! Mayzie gets tons of hugs and kisses every day







When she was a puppy and I would give her kisses and hugs she would get up and go to another room







Now she tolerates it pretty well







Just this morning she was laying on the bed and I wrapped a blanket around her and kissed her big black nose and she looked pretty content


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: How many hugs & kisses do you give?*

oh woooow yeah i give them both lots and lots of hugs and kisses. Wini has bonded to me really well me and buddy seem like we love each other but she is really independent and likes to be on her own. So i give wini alot more than buddy, pretty much because she is one of those "i need your constant attention" dogs and buddy is just like "leave me alone i'm busy chewing my bone" wini is with me all the time


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: How many hugs & kisses do you give?*

Cherry gets no less than a hundred on a daily basis too







I kiss her all the time; on her cute nose, all over her pretty blonde face, even her fuzzy butt (well not actually her 'butt' lol, but you know, around her back end - she's so kissable!)














She gets plenty of hugs too!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Ha ha, I was reading your post and then I came across the butt part it made me laugh! lol


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Absolutely love kissing my babies! Katie I just love to put my arms around her and kiss her head. I love when she makes her little grunt to tell me "aw thanks" haha. I love to give my little Titan kisses, too. He still smells so good like a baby.


----------

